# Hi!



## fred_the_red (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi,

Newbie here looking for some advice. Nice to meet you all :smile2:

Simon


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: HI*

Hello Fred, do you want to share?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

*Re: HI*

Howdy Reddy Freddy !


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Fred has a thread now in General Relationship Discussion forum. Here's the link,....

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/gener...30447-relationship-advice-2.html#post19743339


----------

